# MAY HAVE COVID-19



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 14, 2020)

My step father just now has been shaking, he told me that he is really cold. He covers his hole body with 2 blankets, he’s about 48 years old. I’m not sure if it’s Covid-19 or just a cold. I will keep up updated in any case if something happens I want this thread removed if it can happen, any tips would help.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 14, 2020)

At this moment I believe the only symptom he has is fever.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 14, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> At this moment I believe the only symptom he has is fever.


Fever, dry cough, dizzy those are some symptoms...


----------



## Lokkje (Jun 14, 2020)

COVID-19 and Your Health


Symptoms, testing, what to do if sick, daily activities, and more.




www.cdc.gov




Use acetaminophen for fever, stay well hydrated, and the above link is to the CDC for the warning signs of COVID 19 That should make your stepfather seek medical attention.


----------



## Lokkje (Jun 14, 2020)

Be sure to protect yourself from any exposure, use a facemask, do frequent and thorough handwashing, and if you’re using a hand sanitizer make sure that you rub it thoroughly into your hands and don’t do a brief and quick rub. You should rub your hands as much for the hand sanitizer at 70% alcohol as when you use soap and water for 20 seconds.


----------



## KronksMom (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm so sorry, hon. Remember, your immune system affected by stress. I know saying it doesn't make stress go away, but being aware that stress lowers our immune systems can help us all to look at how we process our stress, and make sure that we are actually processing it, not just ignoring it.


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 15, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> My step father just now has been shaking, he told me that he is really cold. He covers his hole body with 2 blankets, he’s about 48 years old. I’m not sure if it’s Covid-19 or just a cold. I will keep up updated in any case if something happens I want this thread removed if it can happen, any tips would help.


Best wishes hopes and prayers. I also heard loss of taste is a frequent symptom too.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

Sorry to hear.. wishing him the best man


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> At this moment I believe the only symptom he has is fever.


How high is his fever?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> My step father just now has been shaking, he told me that he is really cold. He covers his hole body with 2 blankets, he’s about 48 years old. I’m not sure if it’s Covid-19 or just a cold. I will keep up updated in any case if something happens I want this thread removed if it can happen, any tips would help.


You can request ANY moderator to remove this post.
Do you want it removed?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 16, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> You can request ANY moderator to remove this post.
> Do you want it removed?


Thanks, I’ll give it a couple of days.


----------



## Lokkje (Jun 16, 2020)

There is a great new study using dexamethasone for people with severe COVID-19 that is extremely promising unlike some of the other things that have been put out there. It makes sense since it seems to be our own immune response that causes most of the severe symptoms. This is to me the first real hopeful news in medicine regarding COVID-19 and I hope that your stepfather doesn’t have it but if he does it is an excellent thing to know. There is hope for severe COVID-19 cases.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 18, 2020)

Lokkje said:


> There is a great new study using dexamethasone for people with severe COVID-19 that is extremely promising unlike some of the other things that have been put out there. It makes sense since it seems to be our own immune response that causes most of the severe symptoms. This is to me the first real hopeful news in medicine regarding COVID-19 and I hope that your stepfather doesn’t have it but if he does it is an excellent thing to know. There is hope for severe COVID-19 cases.


Thanks I also hope he doesn’t have it, he gets really weak when he gets sick. He just has a high temperature and coughing. Hope he gets better, he can do activities but most of the day he’s in Bed.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 18, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> Best wishes hopes and prayers. I also heard loss of taste is a frequent symptom too.


Update: my father now has lost food taste, most likely he has contracted the Virus. His brother has tested positive. Keep my family Andy myself In your prayers.


----------



## Lokkje (Jun 18, 2020)

If it is possible see if he can be tested. If you need to be around him you should wear a mask even at home and wash your hands frequently. Absolutely you will be in my prayers and I will be thinking good thoughts your way. You hang in there and I hope your stepdad does ok.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 18, 2020)

Lokkje said:


> If it is possible see if he can be tested. If you need to be around him you should wear a mask even at home and wash your hands frequently. Absolutely you will be in my prayers and I will be thinking good thoughts your way. You hang in there and I hope your stepdad does ok.


I appreciate your response, I do keep wearing masks and gloves when I’m around, I hope for the best.
He was looking for testing sites but apparently they are overflowing and don’t allow more testing. It’s hard to bear with it when it hits you this close.


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 19, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Update: my father now has lost food taste, most likely he has contracted the Virus. His brother has tested positive. Keep my family Andy myself In your prayers.


I will and am right now...


----------



## peanut20 (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm so sorry. CVS has posted locations where expanded testing is being offered. You have to register in advance to schedule an appointment. 
I don't know if any of these locations are near you but here's the link: https://cvshealth.com/covid-19/testing-locations


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 19, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> I appreciate your response, I do keep wearing masks and gloves when I’m around, I hope for the best.
> He was looking for testing sites but apparently they are overflowing and don’t allow more testing. It’s hard to bear with it when it hits you this close.


Also if you can or do wear glasses wear those or safety glasses. Gloves are ok but really virus can go through them. It's best to wash your hands after removing them.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 19, 2020)

Cathie G said:


> Also if you can or do wear glasses wear those or safety glasses. Gloves are ok but really virus can go through them. It's best to wash your hands after removing them.


I’ll make sure to do that.


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 19, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> I’ll make sure to do that.


Turn your gloves wrong side out by the wrist part of them as you remove. I always do one and then do the other one over top of the first one. It becomes one little package with the virus from touching things contained. Toss in trash and head straight to a sink. Turning the faucet on and off is tricky too. ?


----------



## matheny00 (Jun 19, 2020)

Also lost of taste and smell is a sign. Good luck our prayers are with you and your father. Have you called his doctor to talk to them or a nurse?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 28, 2020)

He tested positive. He’s ALOT better now. It’s been 2 weeks, My uncle has also tested positive.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 28, 2020)

I belive the only symptom my step father is displaying right now is Dry cough.


----------

